# Dossier protégé par mot de passe



## HOOKER (29 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour
Je cherche une application permettant de créer un dossier protégé par mot de passe.J'ai cherché un peu partout mais pas trouvé à ce jour
Nota:Iphone4 est neuf et pas encore jailbreaké.
Cordialement
Hooker


----------



## Gwen (30 Octobre 2010)

Il n'y a pas de dossier sur iPhone à ma connaissance. De quoi parles-tu ?


----------



## HOOKER (30 Octobre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Il n'y a pas de dossier sur iPhone à ma connaissance. De quoi parles-tu ?


-
Je cherche une application à télécharger permettant d'ouvrir un dossier,block-notes etc...que l'on, peut verrouiller par un mot de passe. Le coté pratique est d'y loger des informations confidentielles.
Je commence à avoir des trous de mémoire..
Cela existe si l'on déverrouille son Iphone >>Lockdown  mais je ne veux pas le faire pour l'instant.
J'avais cette possibilité sur mon ex-téléphone (Motorola) .C'était bien pratique.
Cordialement
Hooker


----------



## Gwen (30 Octobre 2010)

Le mieux est d'acheter une application qui enregistre des données cryptées comme Splash ID ou One Password.


----------



## HOOKER (30 Octobre 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Le mieux est d'acheter une application qui enregistre des données cryptées comme Splash ID ou One Password.



Merci de tes suggestions, avec tes recommandations et Google j'ai atterri  dans Apple store/productivité ou j'ai trouvé plusieurs applications répondant à mon besoin:` 
Mes Secrets (124)  Wallet (138)  Safewallet (188)  Lockbox ( 142)

Reste à choisir ,Si tu as une recommendation ?

Encore merci

Cordialement
Hooker


----------



## designer (6 Novembre 2010)

si je peux te conseiller.
Awesome Note ! 

Tu peux creer des dossiers et y mettre un mot de passe.

Va voir sur l'app store, je te recommande vivement cette app qui est sans aucun doute et de loin ma préférée de tout l'app store !

Bonne chance


----------



## HOOKER (6 Novembre 2010)

designer a dit:


> si je peux te conseiller.
> Awesome Note !
> 
> Tu peux creer des dossiers et y mettre un mot de passe.
> ...


Merci mais entre temps j'ai installé Wallet qui réponds parfaitement à mon besoin 
Cordialement 
Hooker


----------

